# African Cichlid ID



## ruben (May 30, 2006)

My wife has this little guy in the 29 gallon for a few weeks already, picked it out of a feeder tank
Some kind of tilapia?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Indeed, some sort of Tilapia.


----------



## ruben (May 30, 2006)

o. niloticus perhaps?


----------

